# Gewitter



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

Servus 

Soeben ist bei uns ein heftiges Gewitter niedergegangen 

         

Die Temperatur ist auf 12,6°C gefallen und es war sehr stürmisch während des Gewitters.

Ps.: Christine funktioniert


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gewitter*

Hi Helmut,

da brauch einer scheinbar ein besseres Weitwinkel ...  


  tolle Aufnahmen, auch wenn ich beim Thementitel zuerst an Blitze gedacht habe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gewitter*

ich auch, das 3. Bild gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Conny (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gewitter*

Hallo Helmut,

ich dachte auch zuerst an Blitz und Donner 
Schöner Regenbogen 
Man bekommt ihn nie ganz drauf, egalt welche Landschaft


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewitter*

@conny - da ist dein blitz


----------

